# Paph parishii



## SlipperKing (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally! After years of bringing this plant back from near death. Now to keep on track.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 12, 2013)

Really nice, good save. 
I have 3 I am nursing back from the brink. They might make it. K-Lite seems to be helping. 

Good growing.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 12, 2013)

Wonderful Rick!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 12, 2013)

With luck maybe it will return to its original state. The glory days of a seven flowered plant on a two foot spike coming out of a 30 inch plus or minus leaf span of a 3 growths!
Ahh.. those were the days


----------



## emydura (Jul 12, 2013)

It is certainly worth saving. Lovely dark petals. 

So what caused it to decline in the first place?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 13, 2013)

Poor culture and pre-internet! We're talk'in in the 90's


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely.
Since I found out parishii grows as a epiphyte I use coarser mix and hang it for more air movement. Only time will tell if that works.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 13, 2013)

Bravo, good work Rick !!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice save.. would have been a shame to lose it.. I just got myself a Robinianum (parishii x lowii). Colour is not so dark, but hopefully easier to grow than parishii..


----------



## Trithor (Jul 13, 2013)

Great photographs! What would you say are the differences in cultural requirements between dianthum and parishii? I killed my parishii, but still have a few dianthums. They are not doing great, but are hanging in there.


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 13, 2013)

I love parishii - it is my favourite paph I think. Well done on getting yours to bloom and it is a beauty too!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2013)

very nice


----------



## eggshells (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful, love it.


----------



## Justin (Jul 13, 2013)

me too, love it!

tell mine to bloom!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2013)

What happened to the photos???


----------



## Ruth (Jul 13, 2013)

> What happened to the photos???


Can't see the photo's


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Can't see the photo's




Me neither


Parishii kind of disappeared from access about the time I started to get interested in them. I was able to access a few just before I started with low K. They were moved to baskets several months before reducing K and looked like they were getting some reprieve, but ultimately started to go downhill again, and lost a couple after blooming.

This has always purported to be a big plant, but these bloomed and died with no more than a 12 to 14 inch leaf span. Then once I went to low K, the last survivor ( that hadn't bloomed) grew like a weed. Over the last year it has attained about a 2' leaf span and a new growth. Roots are poking out of the side of the basket. I'm looking forward to blooms (its one of Sam's 'Jeanie' clones), but with all the growth I can't help but feel that this species is easily inhibited by high feed rates and high K.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never found parishii to be a large plant. I've bloomed them in the past, with never more than a 12" spread. In fact, i've never had one with more than a 12" spread.


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I've never found parishii to be a large plant. I've bloomed them in the past, with never more than a 12" spread. In fact, i've never had one with more than a 12" spread.



I was beginning to think that some folks just had big clones, and some had small. Cribb's description has them with "leaves up to 45cm" (that's individual leaves 18"), Birk has them listed as a "large" species. But take the K off of them, and they get big! Mine has got as big as any of my other big multi's, and is now bigger than any of my lowiis have ever been. I feel pretty bad about the ones I stunted and lost by overfeeding.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 14, 2013)

PICs are back. I had problems uploading with PBucket, double and triple pics of each! I clean up the pics but the one I deleted apparently where the ones I used in the post.
As for size. Most parishiis I came across in collections and award postings in the 90's were in fact, small except for this plant. It was up to 24-30 inches across, 7 or 8 growths with 6 to 8 flowers when I got it to bloom. Then I divided it! My piece died back to one old growth from rot. Finally, the old growth threw out 7 tiny starts! For years I nursed them and lost them all but this one. Finally two major events came along, Orchiata and a drastic change up of my watering/fertilizing scheme. You all know the rest of the story.

One thing I did do was to add Styrofoam peanuts to the bottom of the pot, which I thought was a mistake after 8-10 months. I knocked the plant out of the pot to discover roots going all through the peanuts. So it wasn't a mistake after all.
I have a couple of collected dianathums and two line bred ones; small pots, mix medium/open with higher light and more air then parishii. I have them next to all of my roths. The parishiis are on the second bench down next to my Maudiae type of plants. Same mix but a tiny bit of sphagnum on the top of the mix. I'm planning a more towards the baskets with both species soon.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for getting the pics back. The plant and the photo's are beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Glad the photos are back! They are beautiful, as are the flowers! This is a beautiful clone.


----------



## Stone (Jul 15, 2013)

OOH! very nice


----------



## Spaph (Jul 15, 2013)

Great parishii! Can't wai till mine gets big enough to bloom!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2013)

fantastic!
i love this species!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice blooms but I dont see any "plant" photos.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 15, 2013)

How's this Eric? Only shot I have at the moment


----------



## Trithor (Jul 16, 2013)

What is that red mushroom thing to the one side?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2013)

it's a gnome!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't call me super suspicious but I put one of these guys in a pot whenever a plant starts to spike. It does make a difference.....between an ok bloom and a fabulous one!:clap:


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 16, 2013)

Very good saving, perfect one!!!


----------



## Trithor (Jul 17, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Don't call me super suspicious but I put one of these guys in a pot whenever a plant starts to spike. It does make a difference.....between an ok bloom and a fabulous one!:clap:



Judging by the quality of your posted blooms, Mr Gnome has a strong effect. It makes a lot more sense than claiming benefit from K-lite or good culture! p , inserted for John's benefit)


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 17, 2013)

I must agree there is a lot of VooDoo that goes into growing these plants!


----------



## Trithor (Jul 17, 2013)

You must have a vast population of gnomes judging by the quantity of flowers posted. Do Mrs Gnomes not work? I am too scared to adopt this as a cultural technique, the other farmers at the co-operative all think I am a bit odd already!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 18, 2013)

You'll probably be safe with two. That's all I have and they jump from pot to pot (on their own I might add) depending what fabulous flowers I'm hoping for.


----------



## McPaph (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks Great


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 22, 2013)

Trithor said:


> What is that red mushroom thing to the one side?



that's santa claus! rick must have been a good boy, so santa brought him some magnificent flowers for independence day


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2013)

OMG!! THat's so cool! Thanks for posting the plant photo!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks all. It looks better today then when I took the PICs.


----------



## atlantis (Jul 23, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks all. It looks better today then when I took the PICs.



Which means that you have a lot of work to do with your camera


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 23, 2013)

atlantis said:


> Which means that you have a lot of work to do with your camera



Hummmm..... Not sure I'm up to all of that!:rollhappy:


----------



## papheteer (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice parishii. Great save!!


----------

